# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ Ariadne - Hellenic Seaways (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

Tο ε/γ- ο/γ Αριάδνη της Hellenic Seaways είναι διαθέσιμο για το vehicle simulator
551.jpg

----------

